# Laptop für Office aber auch GTA V



## Aristokrat (25. Mai 2015)

*Laptop für Office aber auch GTA V*

Hi ich suche ein Laptop für meine Freundin es soll gut mit Office und Videoschnitt können aber auch mal eine Runde GTA V oder Battlefield abkönnen.
Ich dachte an ein Acer Aspire V Nitro 7 - 791 G was haltet ihr davon ? Weis einer wann da ein Neues Modell rauskommt ? Oder gibts Preisleistungs Massig was besseres ?

Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2015)

Acer hat oft bei Preis-Leistung gute Geräte, aber bei Dir ist die Frage, welches GENAU du meinst. Denn von dem Nitro 7-719G gibt es fast 50 (!) verschiedene Ausstattungs-Varianten, und die billigeren haben nur eine Nvidia 840m, die teuereren (ab 900-1000€ ) eine 860m oder 960m, was schon ein großer Unterschied ist. 

Welches hattest du denn im Sinn?


----------



## Enisra (26. Mai 2015)

nein
Acer würde ich abraten, es gibt einen Grund warum die so billig sind:
Weil die nach 25 Monaten kaputt sind


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

25 Monat ist aber eine seltsame Zeitangabe um die Haltbarkeit von Acer-Laptops in Frage zu stellen, ziemlich genauer Zeitraum, nicht so wie wenn man sagt "24 Monate".
War das bei dir vielleicht mal ein Einzelfall? Meiner funktioniert nach 5 Jahren wunderbar. 

Oder 25 Monate weil Laptops von Acer nur 24 Monate Garantie haben?


----------



## HanFred (26. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Oder 25 Monate weil Laptops von Acer nur 24 Monate Garantie haben?


Genau so habe ich es verstanden. Meinen Erfahrungen nach sind Acer Geräte ziemlich schlecht verarbeitet, weshalb ich meinen Freunden jeweils auch davon abrate.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Hm, okay. 
Klingt fast so, als würde der Hersteller gezielt Materialien-"Stärken" oder Displays verbauen, die GENAU 25 Monate halten ..


----------



## Enisra (26. Mai 2015)

Natürlich wegen kurz nach der Garantiezeit, das kann sich ja wohl selbst zusammenreimen 
Aber bisher nur schlechtes gehört! Einer hat vom Fall berichtet das die Schaniere gebrochen sind, bei jemand anderes ist das Gehäuse gerissen und noch ein paar Mehr, von daher, vergiss Acer, ist ein scheiß Laden


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Scharniere gebrochen ... Gehäuse gerissen .... da stellt sich mir die Frage wie manche Leute mit ihrem Laptop umgehen. Glaube nicht dass während dem zocken plötzlich der Bildschirm abkracht oder das Gehäuse zersplittert, ich mein das ein Laptop Wutattacken nicht soooo gut wegsteckt ist ja wohl klar.
Selbst beim Transport sollte man das gute Stück nicht einfach in den Koffer oder Rucksack schmeißen, dafür gibt es gepolsterte Laptoptaschen. 
Wenn Acer-Laptops angeblich Transporte oder Stöße nicht so gut wegstecken wie andere, sollte man halt einfach ein bisschen besser darauf aufpassen, dann kauft man halt dafür dass er vielleicht bisschen billiger ist was zum Transport dazu, kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.


----------



## Typhalt (26. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe seit vielen, vielen Jahren schon immer Acer gehabt. Und die laptops haben immer ihren Dienst verrichtet. Und später habe ich die verschenkt und die laufen heute noch immer. Man muss eben pfleglich damit umgehen. Auch Asus, HP und wie die alle heißen gehen kaputt wenn man des notebook einfach nicht Pflegt und damit umgeht als wäre es n Boxsack..


----------



## Batze (26. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich sowas immer höre. Privat mal Pech gehabt und jetzt ist alles Scheiße.
Es gibt wohl genauso viele die mit Acer überhaupt kein Problem haben.
Nur ist es doch so, hat man hier und da was negatives, wird es sofort kundgetan, öffentlich.
Läuft alles wie am Schnürchen, meldet sich niemand. Da kann dann schnell der Eindruck entstehen das alles von einer bestimmten Firma schlecht ist.
Acer jetzt durch die Bank als schlecht zu betiteln ist daher wohl etwas weit her geholt, denn sonst würden sie am Markt, der riesig ist, gar nicht überleben können.
Und wie @Golgomaph schon sagt, Scharniere oder Gehäuse reißen bestimmt nicht einfach so ohne eigenes Verschulden.
Haste du denn @Enisra eine Seite wo sich diese/deine Behauptungen mal verfolgen lassen können?
Also z.B. ein entsprechendes Forum wo mehrere tausend Benutzer ihre Luft ablassen wegen allgemeiner schlechter Acer Qualität?


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Schaniere gebrochen ... Gehäuse gerissen .... da stellt sich mir die Frage wie manche Leute mit ihrem Laptop umgehen.


Etwas andere Baustelle, passt aber dennoch: Ich habe ein externes BR Laufwerk und da ist eines Tages (natürlich ebenfalls längst nach der Garantie) bei einem ganz normalen Aufklapp-/Zuklapp Vorgang - genauso wie hunderte Male zuvor - einfach das Scharnier abgebrochen.
Das hat nicht zwangsläufig was mit falscher Handhabung zu tun.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Scharniere eines Laufwerkes sind aber etwas anderes als große Halterungen eines Laptopmonitors, meinst du beim Laufwerk die Scharniere der Klappe an der Front die vor Staub etc. schützen? Und natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen, es ging ja auch primär um die Aussage dass besagte Schäden vor allem bei Acer-Geräten auftauchen. 
Dein Beispiel ist aber ja ebenfalls ein Beweis dafür dass Produkte andere Hersteller auch Materialschwächen aufweisen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2015)

Batze schrieb:


> Acer jetzt durch die Bank als schlecht zu betiteln ist daher wohl etwas weit her geholt, denn sonst würden sie am Markt, der riesig ist, gar nicht überleben können.


Mal eine andere Frage: Meinst du, die Billigstbiere im Supermarkt verkaufen sich wegen ihrer hohen Qualität?

Zudem gibt es im PC Bereich ja noch den Faktor, daß neuere Geräte bessere Leistung haben. Sprich: Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt ist ein Gerät, welches nur solange hält, bis man sich eh ein neues kaufen würde sinnvoller als ein hochwertiger Laptop, der zwar 15 Jahre hält, aber schon nach 2 Jahren veraltet ist. (Entsorgung mal außen vor gelassen)



> Und wie @Golgomaph schon sagt, Scharniere oder Gehäuse reißen bestimmt nicht einfach so ohne eigenes Verschulden.


Doch.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> Doch.



Meine nicht. Nur weil ein kleines Scharnier eines Laufwerks nach einiger Zeit bricht, heißt das noch nicht dass ein massives Scharnier eines Laptopmonitors es auch tut.
Schon um dieses mit Absicht brechen zu wollen, dürfte da ein erheblicher Kraftaufwand nötig sein.


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Scharniere eines Laufwerkes sind aber etwas anderes als große Halterungen eines Laptopmonitors, meinst du beim Laufwerk die Scharniere der Klappe an der Front die vor Staub etc. schützen?


Dieses BR Laufwerk habe ich:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Dein Beispiel ist aber ja ebenfalls ein Beweis dafür dass Produkte andere Hersteller auch Materialschwächen aufweisen.


... und eben nicht zwangsläufig auf Handhabungsfehler aka rohe Gewalt zurückzuführen sind, genau.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Wie bereits gesagt, ist ein Scharnier eines Laptopmonitors um einiges massiver als ein 1mm dickes, aus Kunststoff gefertigtes Scharnier einer Laufwerksabdeckung.

Aber wie du bereits schon gesagt hast:


Worrel schrieb:


> Etwas andere Baustelle



In meiner von dir aufgefassten Aussage, dass ein Scharnier nicht einfach so ohne eigene Verschuldung bricht, habe ich von Laptophalterungen gesprochen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Meine nicht. Nur weil ein kleines Scharnier eines Laufwerks nach einiger Zeit bricht, heißt das noch nicht dass ein massives Scharnier eines Laptopmonitors es auch tut.


"Scharniere oder Gehäuse reißen bestimmt nicht einfach so ohne eigenes Verschulden." ist eine 100% Aussage. Und das ist eben nicht der Fall, da bei mir eben ohne besondere Gewaltanwendung das Scharnier gebrochen ist. Was bei dir der Fall ist, ist irrelevant, da dein Fall ja schon in der Aussage beinhaltet ist. Mein Fall hingegen ist quasi ein Gegenbeweis und müßte zu einer Formulierung wie "Die _meisten _..." führen.


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

"Scharniere oder Gehäuse reißen bestimmt nicht einfach so ohne eigenes Verschulden" ist keine Aussage von mir.
 In meinem Beitrag schreibe ich:


Golgomaph schrieb:


> Scharniere gebrochen ... Gehäuse gerissen .... da stellt sich mir die Frage wie manche Leute mit ihrem Laptop umgehen. Glaube nicht dass während dem zocken plötzlich der Bildschirm abkracht oder das Gehäuse zersplittert, ich mein das ein Laptop Wutattacken nicht soooo gut wegsteckt ist ja wohl klar..



Wie du vielleicht am Teil des Satzes "da stellt sich mir die Frage wie manche Leute mit ihrem Laptop umgehen." erkennen kannst, handelt es sich bei meiner darauffolgenden Aussage: "Glaube nicht dass während dem zocken plötzlich der Bildschirm abkracht" ausschließlich um jene Scharniere, welche als Halterung von Laptopdisplays eingesetzt werden.
Da du von einem BluRay-Laufwerk sprichst, kannst du also keine Formulierung wie "Die meisten..." von mir verlangen.


----------



## Worrel (26. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> ...handelt es sich [...] ausschließlich um jene Scharniere, welche als Halterung von Laptopdisplays eingesetzt werden.


Da gibt's aber auch verschiedenste Bauarten, inkl. Materialeinsparungen, Sollbruchstellen, Montagsmodelle und geplanten und ungeplanten Abnutzungserscheinungen. Lauter potentielle Ursachen, die _außer _der bloßen Gewaltanwendung des Users auftreten können ...


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2015)

Das ist echt Unsinn - wenn Acer durchgängig seine Geräte mit absichtlichen Verfallsstellen ausstatten würde, die kurz nach Ablauf der 24 Monate "aktiv" werden. Dann würden die ja selber dafür sorgen, dass deren Käufer beim nächsten Mal NICHT wieder zu Acer greifen, und auch die Händler würden von Acer Abstand nehmen, weil ja ansonsten die Kunden kein vertrauen darin haben, dass der Händler gute Ware verkauft...  man muss sich natürlich bewusst sein, dass Acer besonders viele Modelle hat, die von den techn. Daten her bei Preis-Leistung absolut top dastehen - da kann es wiederum sein, dass die Restqualität nicht GANZ so gut ist wie einem 10-15% teureren Konkurrenzmodell, das ansonsten die gleichen Eckdaten hat.  

Aber selbst dann: so was wie mechanische Abnutzungs-Sollbruchstellen bei einem Laptop sind eh völliger Quatsch, denn wie will man so was denn planen, ohne dass wiederum zu viele Reklamationen VOR Ablauf der Gewährleistung ankommen? Der eine macht sein Laptop 20 Mal am Tag auf und zu, der andere im Schnitt nur 1x am Tag. D.h. mal angenommen, die würden das so bauen, dass es nach 5.000 "normalen" Schließungen kaputtgeht, dann wäre das bei dem erstgenannten User schon nach ca. 8 Monaten, so dass Acer nen neuen Laptop spendieren darf oder zumindest fetten Ärger mit ner RMA hat, beim anderen aber wären es mehr als 13 Jahre, bevor die Bruchstelle "aktiv" wird... 

Mal hier, mal da ein kaputtes Scharnier oder so was hat man bei JEDEM Hersteller, und natürlich vor allem bei den Geräten, die viel Leistung für wenig Geld bieten. Klar: ne 840m + Core i5 + 8GB RAM + 1000GB HDD für 500€, da ist die Chance größer, dass der Rest vom Meterial nicht so gut ist wie bei einem Notebook mit gleichen Eckdaten, das aber 800€ kostet.  Vlt. macht es wegen der zahlreichen SEHR günstigen (preis-Leistungsmäßig ) Modelle von Acer und weil die deswegen auch SEHR oft verkauft werden den Eindruck, dass Acer "öfter" oder "schneller" kaputtgehen - aber das heißt nicht, dass es "pro 1000 verkaufte Stück" auch noch so ist, dass die schlechter als ca. gleichstarke und gleichteure Asus, MSI, Toshiba, HP oder Lenovo sind.


Nebenbei: ich hatte 3 Notebooks, mein Samsung ist ohne ersichtlichen Grund nach 4  Jahren kaputtgegangen, mein Acer hab ich nach 5 Jahren funktionstüchtig verkaufen können, und aktuell leistet ein Toshiba gute Dienste seit ca 2-3 Jahren. Im Bekanntenkreis hatte ich in den letzten 5-6 Jahren ca. 5 Fälle mit defekten Notebooks, das war 2x Asus, 1x HP und 2x Sony, und grad bei einem sehr teuren Sony meines Bruders z.B. war die Tastatur nach nicht mal 2 Monaten defekt - wurde zwar anstandslos getauscht, aber er hatte damals extra wg. der erwarteten Qualität 30% mehr ausgeben als für ein ansonsten gleichstarkes Acer, Asus oder Lenovo. und nach dieser "Erfahrung" hat er dann ein macbook gekauft, weil er "nie wider was billiges!!!" haben wollte...  und seitdem sagt er "Sony ist Müll", nur weil ER eine schlechte Erfahrung hatte...    aber insgesamt gehen Notebooks sehr selten mal kaputt, wenn sie nicht eh schon 4-5 Jahre als sind. Und trotz der og. Dinge würde ich niemals auf die Idee kommen, von Asus und Sony abzuraten, nur weil die MEINER Erfahrung nach für "doppelt so viele" Ausfälle sorgten als die anderen Marken...


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Ja, ein Macbook ist in der Tat nichts billiges, allerdings auch nur auf der einen Seite


----------



## Enisra (26. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Scharniere gebrochen ... Gehäuse gerissen .... da stellt sich mir die Frage wie manche Leute mit ihrem Laptop umgehen.



eine Saudumme Frage
beim Fallschirmspringen natürlich und beim Snowboarden -.-


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Mai 2015)

Was möchtest du mir damit jetzt genau sagen?

Ach und @Herbboy:
Mein Beitrag, in dem ich geschrieben habe dass Acer mit Absicht Teile produziert die genau 25 Monate halten, war übrigens pure Ironie  Hätte das vielleicht eindeutiger als lächerlich bezeichnen müssen. Das nur damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2015)

Golgomaph schrieb:


> Ach und @Herbboy:
> Mein Beitrag, in dem ich geschrieben habe dass Acer mit Absicht Teile produziert die genau 25 Monate halten, war übrigens pure Ironie  Hätte das vielleicht eindeutiger als lächerlich bezeichnen müssen. Das nur damit du mich nicht falsch verstehst


 Nee, ich bezog mich auf andere  

Und selbst wenn mal ein Hersteller wirklich zB ne Modellreihe hat, bei der 25% nach 2-3 Jahren kaputtgehen, kann das 1 Jahr später bzw. bei ner anderen Modellreihe wieder ganz anders aussehen - ebenso umgekehrt, also Hersteller mit an sich sehr geringer Reklamationsquote kann ebenso ein Jahr später ne Murks-Phase haben.


----------



## Aristokrat (29. Mai 2015)

Also ich dachte an ein Aspire V Nitro7-591GNX.MQLEG.002So für 1000€
Intel Core i7-4710HQ Quad-core 2,50 GHz
39,6 cm (15,6 Zoll) Full HD (1920 x 1080) 16:9 IPS
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M mit 2 GB Dediziert Speicher
8 GB, DDR3L SDRAM
500 GB HDD + 8 GB SSD


Das sollte für eíne Runde BF4 und GTA V ja eigendlich reichen das ganz Dicke ist mir etwas teuer.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2015)

Guckst Du hier: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 860M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  runterscrollen, da kommen Spielebenches. Wenn Du auf die Werte klickst, siehst du auch die verwendete CPU. GTA 5 zB geht auf hoch in Full-HD mit etwas über 35 FPS. BF4 auf hoch mit um die 70 FPS (weiß aber nicht, ob das auch für Multiplayer gilt)

Hier gibt es ein scheinbar fast identisches 591G für 940€ Acer Aspire V Nitro Black Edition VN7-591G-73ZD (NX.MQLEG.00 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   oder ein anderes mit nem i7 und einer Nvidia 960m, also nen Tick schneller, ebenfalls für 1000€ Acer Aspire V Nitro VN7-591G-770E (NX.MUVEG.002) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   vlt. vergleich mal, ob die restlichen Daten ähnlich sind - kannst dann ja das nehmen.

Oder ein Lenovo mit i7 und 960m + SSD 256GB Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i7-4720HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, Windows 8.1 (59442843) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   das gibt es mit 1000GB SSHD (Festplatte mit eingebautem kleinen SSD-Part) und einer 860m übrigens auch für unter 900€ Lenovo IdeaPad Y50-70, Core i7-4710HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB SSHD (59427074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Worrel (29. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das ist echt Unsinn - wenn Acer durchgängig seine Geräte mit absichtlichen Verfallsstellen ausstatten würde, die kurz nach Ablauf der 24 Monate "aktiv" werden. Dann würden die ja selber dafür sorgen, dass deren Käufer beim nächsten Mal NICHT wieder zu Acer greifen, und auch die Händler würden von Acer Abstand nehmen, weil ja ansonsten die Kunden kein vertrauen darin haben, dass der Händler gute Ware verkauft...


"Geplante Obsoleszenz" ist jedenfalls schon Thema mehrerer Untersuchungen/Studien geworden - ganz so abwegig, wie du das darstellst, ist das demnach nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2015)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Geplante Obsoleszenz" ist jedenfalls schon Thema mehrerer Untersuchungen/Studien geworden - ganz so abwegig, wie du das darstellst, ist das demnach nicht.


 Da geht es um nochmal andere Dinge, und klar bewiesen sind die meist auch nicht. meist geht es darum zB dass da Teile verwendet werden, zB Kondensatoren, die nur wenige Cent billiger sind, aber bekanntermaßen nur z.B. 10.000 statt 100.000 Stunden halten, damit das Ding nicht ZU lange hält. Aber auf keinen Fall kann man so was so genau berechnen, dass ein Gerät ganz eindeutig nach relativ genau 24-36 Monaten kaputtgeht, aber nur selten vorher (weil DAS ja dann wieder in die Gewährleistung fallen würde). Dazu ist die Nutzung durch die Käufer einfach viel zu unterschiedlich. Diese geplante Obzoleszenz macht eher Sinn bei Dingen, die mit soliden Teilen 20-30 Jahre halten, z.b. bestimmte Küchengeräte oder so, und stattdessen halt schon nach 5 Jahren futsch sind. Aber bei Geräten es absichtlich so einzubauen, dass die statt 5-6 Jahre nur 2-3 halten, aber mindestens 24 Monate, das wäre viel zu aufwendig.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (29. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da geht es um nochmal andere Dinge, und klar bewiesen sind die meist auch nicht. meist geht es darum zB dass da Teile verwendet werden, zB Kondensatoren, die nur wenige Cent billiger sind, aber bekanntermaßen nur z.B. 10.000 statt 100.000 Stunden halten, damit das Ding nicht ZU lange hält. Aber auf keinen Fall kann man so was so genau berechnen, dass ein Gerät ganz eindeutig nach relativ genau 24-36 Monaten kaputtgeht, aber nur selten vorher (weil DAS ja dann wieder in die Gewährleistung fallen würde). Dazu ist die Nutzung durch die Käufer einfach viel zu unterschiedlich. Diese geplante Obzoleszenz macht eher Sinn bei Dingen, die mit soliden Teilen 20-30 Jahre halten, z.b. bestimmte Küchengeräte oder so, und stattdessen halt schon nach 5 Jahren futsch sind. Aber bei Geräten es absichtlich so einzubauen, dass die statt 5-6 Jahre nur 2-3 halten, aber mindestens 24 Monate, das wäre viel zu aufwendig.



Mit einer kleinen Einschränkung. Es war wohl mal bei HP der Fall, dass man in bestimmte Geräte( AKKus wenn ich mich recht entsinne) eine Art Timer programmiert hatte. Nach X Ladezyklen war Schluss, und das Gerät meldete einen Defekt. Offensichtlich mit voller Absicht !

Kann mich bei der Marke auch täuschen, ging aber auch durch die (Fach)Medien.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Mai 2015)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Mit einer kleinen Einschränkung. Es war wohl mal bei HP der Fall, dass man in bestimmte Geräte( AKKus wenn ich mich recht entsinne) eine Art Timer programmiert hatte. Nach X Ladezyklen war Schluss, und das Gerät meldete einen Defekt. Offensichtlich mit voller Absicht !
> 
> Kann mich bei der Marke auch täuschen, ging aber auch durch die (Fach)Medien.


 Akkus sind da noch mal ein anderes Thema, die halten ja sowieso nicht "ewig" und fallen auch nicht unter die normale Gewährleistung&Garantie, außer die fallen komplett und grundlos aus oder sind schon kurz nach dem Kauf ungewöhnlich schwach. Aber auch da mag es sein, dass HP so was versucht haben - klug isses aber nicht, weil dann Kunden UND Händler sauer sein werden. 

Normalerweise geht es bei der Theorie (hab darüber auch schon gelesen und Berichte gesehen) aber um Dinge, die eh schon sehr lange halten und dann halt unnötigerweise nicht NOCH länger, oder die bei intensiver Nutzung schneller kaputtgehen können, obwohl man mit nicht nennenswert hohem Aufwand das Teil quasi unkaputtbar hätte machen können. 

Wenn so was kaputtgeht, was eh 5-6 Jahre oder so gehalten hat, kauft man ohne großen Ärger neu und denkt sich nix dabei, ob das vielleicht auch mit bewusst qualitativ schlechten Teilen zu tun hat.  Aber wenn was wirklich nach knapp über 2 Jahren hopps geht, obwohl es nichts mit Verschließ zu tun hat, und man dann erfährt, dass es für dieses Produkt typisch ist, dann sieht man nicht so leicht drüber weg. Daher kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, dass ein Unternehmen absichtlich was einbaut, was einen Defekt nach 2-3 Jahren verursacht, aber trotzdem mind. 2 Jahre hält.


----------

